# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Body Scanner, Naked Labs Inc., Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Naked Labs Inc.

Home page - nakedlabs.com/naked-home-body-scanner

----------


## Airicist

Naked, the world's first home Body Scanner

Published on Aug 1, 2018




> "Nothing ever happened in one day." – Introducing Naked, the world's first home body scanner. 
> 
> Naked is a full-length WiFi and Bluetooth connected mirror embedded with Intel RealSense depth sensors. Simply step on the turntable, and the scale will rotate you 360 degrees in 15 seconds while the sensors scan your body to create your custom 3D body model. 
> 
> Within just a couple minutes, you can pull up your 3D body model on the Naked app and get access to a host of holistic metrics, including body fat %, lean mass, fat mass, weight, 9 circumference measurements, graphs of your data over time, and side-by-side comparisons of your scans.

----------


## Airicist

Naked Home Body Scanner – Live Demo Video

Published on Aug 3, 2018




> Former MLB player Brett Jackson takes Naked for a spin while Naked's in-house Research Scientist, Dr. Sam Winter, explains how the product works.

----------


## Airicist

Naked Labs Body Scanner review: This mirror sees it all

Published on Oct 3, 2018




> For $1,395, the Naked Labs Body Scanner produces frighteningly detailed models of your body that you can scrutinize on your phone. It's awesome, and some of us hate it.


"Naked Labs Body Scanner review:"
Naked Labs' all-seeing smart mirror lays your insecurities bare

by Ry Crist
September 15, 2018

----------

